# Cineplex Gift Cards and Passbook



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

I am still a little confused about Passbook.
I have some Gift Cards that I have not used yet. Can I add these Gift Cards to my Passbook or is it just new Ticket Purchases that get added to your Passbook?

DavidH


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Passbook can be used for whatever the company would like (tickets, membership cards, gift cards etc) but it is ENTIRELY up to the company what uses for it they choose to support.

Currently Cineplex only supports it for tickets, and their membership card, (Scene card).


----------

